# V-plow vs straight plow in the mountains



## Bigk40k (Sep 19, 2016)

I will be getting a newer truck and a new plow this year, I have a snow-ex hd straight plow but on the new truck I was thinking about a v-plow cause everywhere I read about it, it seems to have all the advantages, however, an old friend who has been plowing in the mountains in Colorado where I am, says that v-plows can't cut through the berms the county trucks create at the start of driveways which is why he is against them, this is a big hang-up for me as I have cut through several 2'-3' berms up here and don't want to be unable to break through them because of having a v-plow.

Does anyone have experience with v-plows in the mountains and with berms in particular?

I am looking at the snowdogg vx85 if anyone has any comments about there personal experience with it.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

:waving:Nice to see another Greenie.......Welcome
Your old friend is waaaaaay off base....V plows excel in breaking through berms/windrows, drifts and deep snow plowing.
From want I've seen SnowDogg plows are built pretty light, I would go with a BOSS, Western, Snow EX or Fisher depending on how close a full service dealer is.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Bigk40k said:


> I will be getting a newer truck and a new plow this year, I have a snow-ex hd straight plow but on the new truck I was thinking about a v-plow cause everywhere I read about it, it seems to have all the advantages, however, an old friend who has been plowing in the mountains in Colorado where I am, says that v-plows can't cut through the berms the county trucks create at the start of driveways which is why he is against them, this is a big hang-up for me as I have cut through several 2'-3' berms up here and don't want to be unable to break through them because of having a v-plow.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with v-plows in the mountains and with berms in particular?
> 
> I am looking at the snowdogg vx85 if anyone has any comments about there personal experience with it.





BUFF said:


> :waving:Nice to see another Greenie.......Welcome
> Your old friend is waaaaaay off base....V plows excel in breaking through berms/windrows, drifts and deep snow plowing.
> From want I've seen SnowDogg plows are built pretty light, I would go with a BOSS, Western, Snow EX or Fisher depending on how close a full service dealer is.


Nothing could be further from the truth about V plows. Like Buff said this where a V plow shines the most. With a straight you are trying push the snow, a v plow moves it to the side. Trouble I have had with straight blades and berms is if I angled the plow it would shove the truck sideways. I had a few drives I did last year that I wouldn't of even attempted without my V plow. One was roughly 1/4 mile, and 30"+.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

When you think about it, a v plow can be every position that a straight blade can be in, but a straight blade can not be in every position that a v blade can... right??


----------



## Bigk40k (Sep 19, 2016)

BUFF said:


> :waving:Nice to see another Greenie.......Welcome
> Your old friend is waaaaaay off base....V plows excel in breaking through berms/windrows, drifts and deep snow plowing.
> From want I've seen SnowDogg plows are built pretty light, I would go with a BOSS, Western, Snow EX or Fisher depending on how close a full service dealer is.


Actually snowdogg is thicker metal on the blade itself, the lift cylinders are the same size, the side cylinders are a 1/4" smaller. Are you talking about other parts too? Cause they seem pretty good from the statistics I've compared


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

I cut thru 3 feet of snow with my V two years ago during Juno, got a video of it on my web page.
V is the way to go for that.
I used a western pro plus commercial for several years and then switched to a V and will never go back because it is so versatile.


----------



## Bigk40k (Sep 19, 2016)

Thanks for everyone's quick reply, looks like I'll be getting a v-plow on the new truck. Drive safe!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

MSsnowplowing said:


> I cut thru 3 feet of snow with my V two years ago during Juno, got a video of it on my web page.
> V is the way to go for that.
> I used a western pro plus commercial for several years and then switched to a V and will never go back because it is so versatile.


Blowing threw the drifts on the rural roads to my house is the reason I sport a v now.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Bigk40k said:


> Actually snowdogg is thicker metal on the blade itself, the lift cylinders are the same size, the side cylinders are a 1/4" smaller. Are you talking about other parts too? Cause they seem pretty good from the statistics I've compared


On paper they look comparable, I've seen more twisted moldboards and "A" frames on SD plows than any other along with failed welds.
A few members of PS have gone from Western to SD and went back to Western after one season running a SD.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

BUFF said:


> :waving:Nice to see another Greenie.......Welcome
> Your old friend is waaaaaay off base....V plows excel in breaking through berms/windrows, drifts and deep snow plowing.
> From want I've seen SnowDogg plows are built pretty light, I would go with a BOSS, Western, Snow EX or Fisher depending on how close a full service dealer is.


 I don't know why you keep talking about Snowdoggs looking flimsy or whatever wording you used. As someone stated here, the moldboard is thicker, and the angle cylinders are the same size (the other poster was wrong about this part), and Western doesn't even advertise the size of their lift cylinders on their website. I've been using mine commercially for four years so far, and have yet to have anything fail. All I've done is routine maintenance and have had zero issues.

To the OP, I'd get rid of this friend! Seriously though, he's been plowing with whatever straight blade he's had for many years I'm guessing, and has zero knowledge about V-blades. But he doesn't trust "those new fangled things" at all. Simply out of ignorance. It's been stated many times on here before. A V blade can be a straight blade, but a straight blade can't be a V blade. The V just gives you many more options than a straight blade does. Think about it using common sense, and which one makes more sense to you?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Harleyjeff said:


> I don't know why you keep talking about Snowdoggs looking flimsy or whatever wording you used. As someone stated here, the moldboard is thicker, and the angle cylinders are the same size (the other poster was wrong about this part), and Western doesn't even advertise the size of their lift cylinders on their website. I've been using mine commercially for four years so far, and have yet to have anything fail. All I've done is routine maintenance and have had zero issues.
> 
> To the OP, I'd get rid of this friend! Seriously though, he's been plowing with whatever straight blade he's had for many years I'm guessing, and has zero knowledge about V-blades. But he doesn't trust "those new fangled things" at all. Simply out of ignorance. It's been stated many times on here before. A V blade can be a straight blade, but a straight blade can't be a V blade. The V just gives you many more options than a straight blade does. Think about it using common sense, and which one makes more sense to you?


Well HJ I figured you'd eventually pop up....... Everyone is entitled to their opinions whether they're good or bad. Rather than getting into a pissing match aboot who makes the best plow and taking this thread way off topic I'll hold off and we'll butt heads another day over something more worthwhile.... Thumbs Up


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Fair enough. Sending you a PM. Edit. Tried sending you a PM, but with the new format I can't find that option. All I saw was "Start a conversation", and I believe that's a public conversation, which I'm not trying to do. So, I'll just have to skip it.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

I will give my opinion.....Get a "V" plow....Dont get a Snowdogg...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Harleyjeff said:


> Fair enough. Sending you a PM. Edit. Tried sending you a PM, but with the new format I can't find that option. All I saw was "Start a conversation", and I believe that's a public conversation, which I'm not trying to do. So, I'll just have to skip it.


Click my username and click "Start a conversation" this is the new way to send a PM. If you think I'm jacking with you post a question for MJD here: http://www.plowsite.com/threads/help-and-support-thread-plowsite-upgrades-and-enhancements.167326/ .
I can't wait to read what you're wanting to say.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Bigk40k said:


> old friend who has been plowing in the mountains in Colorado where I am, says that v-plows can't cut through the berms the county trucks create at the start of driveways


You're old friend is a :terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel: deluxe.

Run away from anything with the suffix of Dogg. It's junk. Whether it be SaltDogg or PlowDogg or SnopusherDogg or whatever they call their crap.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

It wasn't anything big Buff. No big deal.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You're old friend is a :terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel: deluxe.
> 
> Run away from anything with the suffix of Dogg. It's junk. Whether it be SaltDogg or PlowDogg or SnopusherDogg or whatever they call their crap.


What about Olddogg.....Should we run away from him??...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> What about Olddogg.....Should we run away from him??...


Yes..............


----------



## Snowman (Sep 17, 2016)

Western has a new stainless vplow out. Man that thing is sharp!!!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Ok fellas...... you know the routine, reel it in.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm not fishing.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

BUFF said:


> Ok fellas...... you know the routine, reel it in.....


OK Dad, as Andy Griffith said tonight, gonna go see their fathers, and they gonna tan those kids hides.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm not fishing.


Ok sporto...... enough of the Tom foolery.....


----------



## Bigk40k (Sep 19, 2016)

I was wondering how far this train would de-rail


----------



## Bigk40k (Sep 19, 2016)

Anyone specifically who owned snowdogg and then got rid of it and why? No second hand info please


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Bigk40k said:


> I was wondering how far this train would de-rail


It hasn't left the track...... completely.....
Guys are pretty brand loyal and get pretty opinionated, what works for some won't for others. Before buying I'd suggest you go look at a few different brands since it seems your new to the V game and make your own call. When you spend $6k<> on a plow you want to makes sure it's what you'll be happy with for several years.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Bigk40k said:


> Anyone specifically who owned snowdogg and then got rid of it and why? No second hand info please


This is the guy I mentioned early that went back to Western after running a SD for a season, you can start reading here
http://www.plowsite.com/threads/my-2002-3500-silverado-crew-cab-dually-duramax.123962/page-72


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Snowman said:


> Western has a new stainless vplow out. Man that thing is sharp!!!


No. Please tell me about it.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Buff, you talked about more than one person earlier. But this is the only one you're talking about specifically now. And I appreciate Mossman's posts. But just so you know, he traded a used Western for a used Snowdogg, and then bought a new Western. What about the others you speak of? You talk about seeing bent A-frames etc..., but you didn't see this one (personally), as he lives close to me and you're way over there. So tell me again about your first-hand experience with Snowdogg.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I haven't owned a SnowDogg, but I have owned a SaltDogg and it was JUNK. Single auger and a 1" bearing on 1 side and 1 1/2" on the other side? Who designs something like that? And we had to cut it apart to replace the bearings. Spinner motor was replaced annually, if not more because it collects salt in the "cover".

Buyers, maker of "Dogg" products takes other manufacturers designs, cheapens them up with less steel, less reinforcement, Chinese(?) steel and puts out a product that is inferior. There is a reason they are so much cheaper than brand name products.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> It hasn't left the track...... completely.....
> Guys are pretty brand loyal and get pretty opinionated, what works for some won't for others. Before buying I'd suggest you go look at a few different brands since it seems your new to the V game and make your own call. When you spend $6k<> on a plow you want to makes sure it's what you'll be happy with for several years.


BUFF makes sense (once in awhile).

I left the Boss brand several years ago due to poor scraping, constant repairs of the center hinge and the worthless not-so-RapidTach2 mounting system, and mainly because they are not as efficient as a Blizzard\SnowEx expandable plow.

SnowEx "just" came out with a V plow, it's really the same plow as the Fisher\Western with a different lift system. It looks like a very nice plow, and I would consider one if I had the new hitch and wiring on my truck, so I could run the expandable or V. I don't.

However, if I was to setup a truck that I strictly wanted a V on, it would be a Boss DXT, without a doubt. The double trip action is without a doubt a huge selling point for longevity and less shock to the truck. Hydros are fast, the plow has been proven over and over and over.

Look around, but IMO the Boss is the best V out there.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Bigger diameter tubing etc etc does not equate to real straight, its just a perception. bigger rams, need more flow to move as fast.
skip the dog, get a plow.

#V-Plow

ps 
I hear around the snow-pile that a trip edged will save the transmission.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Harleyjeff said:


> Buff, you talked about more than one person earlier. But this is the only one you're talking about specifically now. And I appreciate Mossman's posts. But just so you know, he traded a used Western for a used Snowdogg, and then bought a new Western. What about the others you speak of? You talk about seeing bent A-frames etc..., but you didn't see this one (personally), as he lives close to me and you're way over there. So tell me again about your first-hand experience with Snowdogg.


Mossman post/comments stand oot the most, it's documented well and he mainly plows dirt/gravel which is more than liking what BigK40K will be plowing since he mentioned plowing the mtns. I could be oof base for making this assumption. 
I have never run a SD plow. I have seen a few around my area over the past few seasons and most of them are tweaked (Moldboards, A Frames, Head Gear) along with having welds repaired. I'm sure operator input had something to do with a couple of them but highly doubt all of them.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

IMO Buyers is the Harbor Freight of the plowing industry. I only know one guy with a SD and he is happy with it but he only does a handful of driveways. I asked him before why he choose SD, said for the price. So OP if your only concern is price get SD.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I haven't owned a SnowDogg, but I have owned a SaltDogg and it was JUNK. Single auger and a 1" bearing on 1 side and 1 1/2" on the other side? Who designs something like that? And we had to cut it apart to replace the bearings. Spinner motor was replaced annually, if not more because it collects salt in the "cover".
> Buyers, maker of "Dogg" products takes other manufacturers designs, cheapens them up with less steel, less reinforcement, Chinese(?) steel and puts out a product that is inferior. There is a reason they are so much cheaper than brand name products.


 Did you have controller issues with the SaltDogg too, I've seen several post saying they're problematic.
Buyers like many large companies use Contract Manufactures to product their products and source the majority of their products oofshore to be manufactured as complete units or as sub-assembles that are assembled in the US. I've had a few Buyers products over the years, not my first choice but price/expectations where low so I rolled the dice. The SD WBH Spreader began to so signs of use/wear in 2 seasons and I don't use mulch salt product and wash everything are use. I bought several underbody tool boxes, locks/hinges have corrosion problems are require constant lubrication, I live is a arid climate and salt/mag isn't used heavily.
Drop hitch welds crack, and trailer hardware is junk.
If SD Plows are equal to the other plays and being less cost you'd think the market wood bee flooded with them....



Mark Oomkes said:


> BUFF makes sense (once in awhile).
> 
> I left the Boss brand several years ago due to poor scraping, constant repairs of the center hinge and the worthless not-so-RapidTach2 mounting system, and mainly because they are not as efficient as a Blizzard\SnowEx expandable plow.
> 
> ...


I'll try to stop making sense.....
The Snox Ex mount is pretty slick and wood consider one if I wasn't still boozed up on BOSS Kool-Aid..... I'm very pleased with my DXT for the reasons you noted and glad I held oof on buying a V until they released them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> Ok fellas...... you know the routine, reel it in.....


When there's a fish on?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> Did you have controller issues with the SaltDogg too, I've seen several post saying they're problematic.


I had issues with the SD, but moreso with the Meyer\Swenson POS.



BUFF said:


> I'll try to stop making sense.....


Aboot time.

Pretty sure kimber said everything there is to say.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> When there's a fish on?





BUFF said:


> Ok sporto...... enough of the Tom foolery.....
> 
> View attachment 166330


Don't make me talk to your wife or mommy mister.......


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

BUFF said:


> It hasn't left the track...... completely.....
> Guys are pretty brand loyal and get pretty opinionated, what works for some won't for others. Before buying I'd suggest you go look at a few different brands since it seems your new to the V game and make your own call. When you spend $6k<> on a plow you want to makes sure it's what you'll be happy with for several years.


I think it all comes down to dealership.
What brand is nearest to you with the best service.
I have been using the same company for 11 years, during the season they are open for every storm and if something happens at 2am while your plowing and you can't fix it then you can go there and they will be open and will get it fixed and get you back on the road.
They deal in Western so Western is what I use, I love my Western V-plow but if they sold another brand I would use that brand because their service can't be beat.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Mark Oomkes said:


> BUFF makes sense (once in awhile).
> 
> I left the Boss brand several years ago due to poor scraping, constant repairs of the center hinge and the worthless not-so-RapidTach2 mounting system, and mainly because they are not as efficient as a Blizzard\SnowEx expandable plow.
> 
> ...


Doesn't the full tripping mold board work against you in deep snow though in that it would trip too much? I switched from a full trip straight blade to a Western MVP in part because of that (the MVP just has trip edges).

This video kind of shows how the full trip seems to be working against the driver because the plow trips and rides up, whereas one with just a trip edge would probably stay down alot better and do a better job.


----------



## flips87chevy (Oct 7, 2013)

Fisher plows are the best plows


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

seville009 said:


> Doesn't the full tripping mold board work against you in deep snow though in that it would trip too much? I switched from a full trip straight blade to a Western MVP in part because of that (the MVP just has trip edges).
> 
> This video kind of shows how the full trip seems to be working against the driver because the plow trips and rides up, whereas one with just a trip edge would probably stay down alot better and do a better job.


I didn't watch the whole thing but his plow wasn't tripping in the first minute or so, it was lifting up and over the snow. Trip edge plows do the the same thing.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I didn't watch the whole thing but his plow wasn't tripping in the first minute or so, it was lifting up and over the snow. Trip edge plows do the the same thing.


Between .25 and 1.04 minutes you can see it fold over as it lifts up a few times. I think if it wasn't folding over like that, he could push a little farther before it lifts too much.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

seville009 said:


> Between .25 and 1.04 minutes you can see it fold over as it lifts up a few times. I think if it wasn't folding over like that, he could push a little farther before it lifts too much.


The SD is a trip edge not full or dual trip. https://snowdogg.com/products/snowdogg-snow-plows/snowdogg-vxf/
What you're seeing when the plow trips it ride over the obstruction till the trip springs can pull the edge back and the plow drops to the ground.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

seville009 said:


> Between .25 and 1.04 minutes you can see it fold over as it lifts up a few times. I think if it wasn't folding over like that, he could push a little farther before it lifts too much.


Any plow withoot down pressure is going to do it.

And that video is a pretty extreme example.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

flips87chevy said:


> Fisher plows are the best plows


Ya they are....


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

seville009 said:


> Doesn't the full tripping mold board work against you in deep snow though in that it would trip too much? I switched from a full trip straight blade to a Western MVP in part because of that (the MVP just has trip edges).
> 
> This video kind of shows how the full trip seems to be working against the driver because the plow trips and rides up, whereas one with just a trip edge would probably stay down alot better and do a better job.


This is a trip edge plow. They don't offer full trip in V plows.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

flips87chevy said:


> Fisher plows are the best plows


Wow, another very intelligent comment.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Harleyjeff said:


> This is a trip edge plow. They don't offer full trip in V plows.


This is a full trip. That's why I was asking about it; a previous comment mentioned the Boss V with dual trip, and it seemed to me that a full trip V wouldn't be as good as just a trip edge one, so I was looking at videos.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Harleyjeff said:


> This is a trip edge plow. They don't offer full trip in V plows.


 maybe snowdogg doesn't but the others do.

i've seen trip edge plows jump up in the air then have gravel packed into the hinge limiting there ability to scrape.

even plows with their limited down pressure have issues with obstacles.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

seville009 said:


> This is a full trip. That's why I was asking about it; a previous comment mentioned the Boss V with dual trip, and it seemed to me that a full trip V wouldn't be as good as just a trip edge one, so I was looking at videos.


I have a BOSS DXT, the only time the edge and moldboard trip is when you tag a curb while pushing over it, push up and frozen bank. In V mode I've only had both methods of tripping trip is when going through a 3'<> windrow left by the county depending on snow moisture content.
It is a very smooth running plow and by default easier on the pickup too.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

kimber750 said:


> IMO Buyers is the Harbor Freight of the plowing industry. I only know one guy with a SD and he is happy with it but he only does a handful of driveways. I asked him before why he choose SD, said for the price. So OP if your only concern is price get SD.


That first line has my vote for quote of the year.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

LapeerLandscape said:


> That first line has my vote for quote of the year.


Did you see that is already in OOmkes sig? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> That first line has my vote for quote of the year.





Philbilly2 said:


> Did you see that is already in OOmkes sig? :laugh::laugh:


It was just too good to pass up.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

I am famous,


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

kimber750 said:


> I am famous,


Fame comes at a cost..... instead of the paparazzi watching you you'll have MJD watching your every move.....:waving::waving:


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Harleyjeff said:


> Wow, another very intelligent comment.


You just need to take a chill pill there Honda Jeff...Plows and related things are not worth getting so worked up aboot...


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> You just need to take a chill pill there Honda Jeff...Plows and related things are not worth getting so worked up aboot...


You are correct.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

kimber750 said:


> I am famous,


Like being


Mark Oomkes said:


> It was just too good to pass up.


So if Buyers is Harbor Freight, is the SaltDogg the Chicago Pneumatic?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

*infamy*...:terribletowel:

:waving:


----------

